# Gate Opener recommendations



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I just had a 10' iron driveway gate installed and I am going to DIY the opener to save a few bucks. Does anyone have any advise on brands? It's a swing gate. I don't need solar or anything, I will run line voltage from the garage which isn't too far away.
Thanks
Sammy


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

i bought one called a Viking R-6 or something like that, paid 1150.00 for it and it works great, well worth the money because i have tried the cheaper ones made by GTO and they dont last, just my opinion.


----------



## texhost (Jun 29, 2006)

sammytx, do you mind telling me how much you paid to have the gate built and installed?


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

Go to Triple SSS steel in Houston ( it is on telephone road down by Hobby). They have a residential swing gate opener that I have had in operation for 8 years with no issues. I think it is a RSW550 but might be wrong. Last one I bought was around $700. They have a website as well.


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

have your wife ride shotgun 
.
.
.
.
sorry, i couldn't resist


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Do not buy the TSC openers. You can cruise through my hood and see lots of them hanging, unoperational. Triple SSS or Discount access or someone like that. Good luck.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

chamberlain makes most of the good ones...no mater what the name says. the company I work for installs a lot of the openers. elite is good that's what we use.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I have a Apollo model 1600 which was installed in 1997, I have had to replace one swing arm and a mother board. They are great. I got mine at American Fence.

http://apollogate.com/

http://www.afence.com/


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

not the Mighty Mule from TSC or Mccoys


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Elite makes a very reliable operator. Just a little maintenance and it should be trouble free.


----------



## ss mudminnow (Jun 13, 2006)

i just wanted to add that the Viking R-6 that i bought is gear operated, so there is no belts to break or adjust or wear out,just get on line and you can find a dealer for them,but like i and a couple others said,stay away from the mighty mules by gto, they are not worth what you pay for them


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

*Liftmaster*

has anyone had any experience with the Liftmaster LA400? I cen get one of those for about $720. Not sure how it compares to the Elite and Apollo.
Thanks.


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I can comment on two bad ones. The one intially installed was a GTO and it may have worked 2-3 years. Then 2 years ago I had the Chamberlain Liftmaster installed and it quit working last week. Each were under $1,200 installed and I'm now wondering if I have bought cheap and should only expect to get around 2 years on a gate-opener. I guess I'll give Elite a try.

How many years are you are averaging?


----------

